# Unknown plant deficiency



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Does anyone know why my plants have these effects?


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

My best guess is a potassium deficiency. If you are supplementing potassium, then try adding a little more. If you aren't, try doing that. There a liquid supplements made by Seachem and Kent, and powdered potassium as potassium sulfate (K2SO4) available from www.gregwatson.com and others. You'll have to wait for new leaves to grow before seeing the effects--the old leaves aren't going to repair themselves. To make it easier to spot new growth, you might want to trim the damaged leaves away.

If that doesn't work, then maybe lack of another nutrient is preventing proper assimilation of the potassium available. This is where it gets murky for me....

Cheryl


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That could be nitrogen too. If you tell us about your tank, we should be able to help you fix that issue.


----------



## Jaap (Jun 24, 2005)

Cavan Allen said:


> That could be nitrogen too. If you tell us about your tank, we should be able to help you fix that issue.


I have a 30 gallon tank (120 litres) with the following setup for the past 4 years:

1. Layers of substrate and fine gravel, which I don't know what the substrate is.
2. A driftwood
3. 3 species of plants that are hardy since they are the only plants that managed to survive a period where I completely neglected the tank. One of the species is Valesneria I think which is a fast grower, green leaved long plant. The other specie I think is Baby Tears or something. Forgive me for I do not know the names of the three species of plant I have for 3 years now.
4. Just purchased 4 mollies and recently one of them gave birth to around 20 babies.
5. kH 4 exacly just like my local area tap water
6. pH 9 exactly just like my local area tap water 
7. One 25 watt Arcadia fluorescent lamp (Pink colour)
8. Two 25 watt Arcadia fluorescent lamp (White colour)
9. The tank has no top and the lamps are adjusted 30 cm above water level, where the depth of the tank is around 42 cm
10. Due to the hot climate in the summer, now my tank has a temperature of 31 degrees celcius and is not exposed to any sunlight at all.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like classic potassium deficiency to me, too. Any of the commercial mixes for aquarium plants will supply potassium. Or, you can get some muriate of potash (potassium chloride) at a garden store and dose according to the fertilator.


----------

